# My Wine Recipes, Part 1



## Wade E (Jan 4, 2009)

You may need to upgrade your Acrobat Reader to view these but youll need to do this eventually so lets "Get er Done" now if you need to, the link is at the bottom of he recipe page for Adobe Reader.
Evans Cellars


----------



## Waldo (Jan 5, 2009)

Good job buddy.


----------



## montyfox (Jan 5, 2009)

That's a great idea. One suggestion that I would have is maybe a picture or two of the finished product in the bottle. Its always nice for someone wanting to try a new recipe to see how the finished product looks.


Great job!


Monty


----------



## gaudet (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks very nice Wade. Thanks for sharing your secrets............


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 5, 2009)

That's a great Site.....

I usually put my recipes on this Site just in the Fruit Wines section...Just incase I ever loose my little black book of recipes at home. 

I was wondering if you used Dolgo Crabapples in your recipe???


----------



## grapeman (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice touch with the recipe's Wade. Very well done.




Is anyone else having troubles getting the Welch's recipe to come up? All the others pop up but the last one comes up empty but says done at the bottom of the page. All I get is a little symbol in the upper left hand corner.


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks good Wade! 


Appleman, the Welch's recipe shows up empty for me, too.


----------



## SB Ranch (Jan 5, 2009)

I just tested the link on my test system and the link worked fine.

I'll review the link and file further...

I renamed the Welche's file to Welches, it should work now...


----------



## SB Ranch (Jan 5, 2009)

That would be a question for Mr. Evans.


----------



## Scott (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow I'm very impressed Mr. Wade, must havefound some quality computertime with the back problems.


----------



## GrantLee63 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice job Dude! I'm gonna' to make your banana wine one of these days.


- GL63


----------



## Wade E (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone, NW, OOps!



. Someone built this site for me but I wont say their name unless they speak up and say its OK, I surely could not have done this myself, trust me. They sent me an idea page and i just took it from there wit instructions of what I would like. They did a great job and much faster then I would have ever thought!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 5, 2009)

Well folks, there you have it. The man, the myth, my web page designer!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Apr 1, 2009)

Wade, how is the Mulberry wine? How would you describe the flavor?


----------



## smokegrub (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks, Wade.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 1, 2009)

It was very nice but only made a gallon batch cause thats all that was left as I arrived to late for the harvest!



This year I will be making an awful lot of it as I have free digs at it and no one else seems to do anything with them and there are 2 huge trees!


----------



## cb_Sadie (Apr 2, 2009)

Wade, you have done a reallygreat job with your web page. You have also created some awesome labels. I still have not attempted labels yet. Have to get a program first.


Cyndy


----------



## Wade E (Apr 2, 2009)

Actually, Steve (SBRanch)did the website for me so all the glory goes to him but thanks for the compliments on the labels as I did those!


----------



## Grancru (Oct 7, 2010)

What happened to the link? Is there a new link available?
Thanks!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 7, 2010)

No new link available for this.


----------



## Ankita (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Wade there is no link available,anyways correct it as soon as possible.I wish to see your site and come to know about the Wine recipe,it seem interesting by reading the previous post.






Thanks.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 12, 2010)

Sorry all as that website has been shutdown.


----------



## Grancru (Oct 12, 2010)

Are the recipes still available?


----------



## Wade E (Oct 12, 2010)

Give me a day or 2 and Ill get them up on here for you folks. I lost that hard drive so will have to rewrite them.


----------



## Ankita (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Wade,
I already visit the website you given,its great and I will visit again the website very soon to come to know about more new Recipes.

Thanks.


----------



## Cracked Cork (Oct 13, 2010)

For all of you guys out there that keep winemaking websites - 1 TB backup external harddrives can be easily set up to back up your harddrive and then you dont have to retype everything in and can keep making wine instead of worrying about computer stuff plus they are very cheap right now  CC


----------



## Barten (Aug 17, 2011)

Does anyone taste the white wine from China ?


----------

